# Hygrometer Question - Different Readings inside the same humidor



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

OK, so I have a digital hygrometer that has been calibrated twice by the salt test and is accurate. When the hygrometer is attached to the lid of my humidor, the RH is 73% (yes, I know, it's high and I am working on getting it lower). Now, when I leave it in the corner of the top tray, it reads 66% RH. Which one is correct and why such a big difference?? Please help. I am a newbie and just got my stash of cigars and don't want to ruin them.

Thanks.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Humidity rises. Where is the humidification media located?


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> Humidity rises. Where is the humidification media located?


One which reads 73 is dead center on the lid...where most of the mygrometers are so it faced downward when closed.

When I lay it in the corner of the top removable tray, facing upwards so I can read it as soon as I open it reads 66%

Which is the accurate measurement?

Thanks for your help


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Where is the humidification? And is there a cigar directly under the hygro?


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

What type of humidifying device are you using? I'm guessing a puck that is right next to your hygrometer? How big is your humidor?


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry, NC, I misread your initial post. Having trouble uploading pictures, but my humidor is a 100 count Rocky Patel. I am currently using the humidification device that came with the humidor, just a standard rectamgular humidifier I guess.

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=CI-HUM-RPDEL

When I leave the hygrometer attached to the lid, as picutred, there are cigars beneath it.

When I leave the hygrometer on the tray, there are cigars that surround it.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

beedoggz said:


> Sorry, NC, I misread your initial post. Having trouble uploading pictures, but my humidor is a 100 count Rocky Patel. I am currently using the humidification device that came with the humidor, just a standard rectamgular humidifier I guess.
> 
> http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=CI-HUM-RPDEL
> 
> ...


 I think he was asking where in your humidor is the humidifier? You've explained where the hygrometer is, but not where the humidifier is. Is it right underneath your hygrometer? Next to it? Attached to the lid, or on one of the trays? The location of your humidifier is a possible reason you're getting different readings in different locations.


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry. The humidifier is on the lid as well, smack in the center, just as pictured on the link from cheaphumidors.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

With the humidifier being so close to the hygro, that would account for the higher reading on the lid. Humidity will not be exactly the same at all points in the humidor. Be careful with cigars that sit directly under the humidication element. They could get very wet and promote mold. I would risk space and place the humidification element in the bottom-center of the humidor.


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> With the humidifier being so close to the hygro, that would account for the higher reading on the lid. Humidity will not be exactly the same at all points in the humidor. Be careful with cigars that sit directly under the humidication element. They could get very wet and promote mold. I would risk space and place the humidification element in the bottom-center of the humidor.


Thanks, NC. I will do that for the time being. I guess the best solution is to get the "beads" that everyone is talking about, right?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> With the humidifier being so close to the hygro, that would account for the higher reading on the lid. Humidity will not be exactly the same at all points in the humidor. Be careful with cigars that sit directly under the humidication element. They could get very wet and promote mold. I would risk space and place the humidification element in the bottom-center of the humidor.


I agree. I keep my humidifiers in the bottom of the humidor, separated from my cigars by a divider.


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

d_day said:


> I agree. I keep my humidifiers in the bottom of the humidor, separated from my cigars by a divider.


Couldn't the same be said for cigars directly above the humidifier, as respects getting too wet and promoting mold?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

beedoggz said:


> I guess the best solution is to get the "beads" that everyone is talking about, right?


Yes, yes and yes. 

You are most welcome.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

beedoggz said:


> Couldn't the same be said for cigars directly above the humidifier, as respects getting too wet and promoting mold?


 It could indeed, which is why there are no cigars directly above my humidifier.


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks again for the help, guys.

I just ordered the beads from Heartfelt. Hopefully I won't have to worry about this anymore!

http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=HBC_M_65


----------

